# Have: Red Tiger Lotus; Need: Pennywort



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey all,

I live over in Valley Ranch. Just got started with DFWAPC.

I have 3 young Red Tiger Lotus plants sprouting up right now that I will be pulling up pretty soon. If anyone is going to the meeting next Saturday I will bring them along. Good, large plants.

I am also on the lookout for some Pennywort. I have a Paludarium that I want to set it up in. Let me know if anyone has some extra.

Let me know! Thanks,
Cliff


----------

